# Agenda Ipad 2



## grandfred (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte que mes anciens rendez vous sur l'agenda par defaut de mon ipad étaient supprimés. C'est a dire qu'actuellement mi-septembre, les RDV de début aout n'apparaissent plus.

Après avoir bidouillé, je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen pour les laisser (j'ai besoin de savoir quand j'ai vu un tel ou autres). Est ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner comment les laisser ou me conseiller un autre agenda qui garde mes rendez vous sur 6  à 10 mois.

D'avance merci

Fred


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2011)

Sur ton iPad, dans "Réglages > Mails, Contacts, Calendrier" tu descends en bas de page sur "Calendriers" et tu trouveras "Synchroniser" et là tu pourras régler le délais de validité de tes évènements.


----------

